# Hyundai & Kia = stupid!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Kia and Hyundai are ? cars.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

YOU’RE calling people morons for buying cars you don’t like. Kia and Hyundai should not be possessive and you may have keyed in on to the your/you’re issue. Maybe not.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Care to expand on this? I'm not arguing either way, but how about giving us more info to support your opinion?

Hyundai on Kia have been known in the past to be a low-end car company.

But the cars that they are stamping out now? Show us some facts on it ?‍♂


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Care to expand on this? I'm not arguing either way, but how about giving us more info to support your opinion?
> 
> Hyundai on Kia have been known in the past to be a low-end car company.
> 
> But the cars that they are stamping out now? Show us some facts on it ?‍♂


I mentioned that it's "penny wise, pound foolish" to purchase said vehicle(s).
For instance, one is better off purchasing a used Toyota, which after comparable mileage, will still hold a better resale value.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


You are one of the lucky few. Nearly everyone I know and see that have major problems with Kia and Hyundai long term, credible reviews and reports confirms this too.

Also add, Chrysler to the top of your list.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> YOU'RE calling people morons for buying cars you don't like. Kia and Hyundai should not be possessive and you may have keyed in on to the your/you're issue. Maybe not.


The issue is with, "oh I want a brand new vehicle. Hey let's buy this Korean POS 'cause it's affordable."
You're still driving a new POS!
Nothing to be proud of. Your choice says it all.
Go ahead, it's your cash, and image down the drain!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You are one of the lucky few. Nearly everyone I know and see that have major problems with Kia and Hyundai long term, credible reviews and reports confirms this too.
> 
> Also add, Chrysler to the top of your list.


Chrysler over Korean dispo


Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


That poor, unfortunate deer!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Wait 'til you hear what Scotty Kilmer has to say about Nissans today.

https://www.wanderings.net/blog/best-car-brands-according-to-mechanic-scotty-kilmer/


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yet another driver who cares about me. 
I drive a Toyota, but trust me, your post would not stop me from buying a Kia or Hyundai, nor would I care what you would think of me if I did.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sorry I'll have to disagree. Bought a 2009 Kia Sportage 7 years ago CPO And drove it over 140k miles and other than a new starter and 2 sets of tires I never had a problem one with it.. was by far one of the best cars I've ever purchased dollar for dollar... And I still got $3500 in trade In when I bought my BMW 6 months ago. Yeah I'm sure they absorbed some of that amount by up pricing the BMW but I still got it for a great price as well... 

Anyway I for one have to disagree with your proposition. My Experience with KIA was top notch and well built...and a bargain For the price. I'd buy one over a Toyota that's marked up because of the name in a heartbeat. Ohhh and let Toyota stand behind it's drivetrain for 100k and then we'll talk.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/06/19/kor...kia-hyundai-lead-jd-power-quality-survey.html
Korean automakers Genesis, Kia and Hyundai led the industry with the top three marks in J.D. Power's annual automotive quality survey.
Ford, its Lincoln brand and General Motor's Chevrolet ranked Nos. 4, 5 and 6, respectively, followed by Nissan and Fiat Chrysler's Dodge.
Not a single European brand, including Mercedes-Benz and BMW, earned marks above the industry average.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sorry I'll have to disagree. Bought a 2009 Kia Sportage 7 years ago CPO And drove it over 140k miles and other than a new starter and 2 sets of tires I never had a problem one with it.. was by far one of the best cars I've ever purchased dollar for dollar... And I still got $3500 in trade In when I bought my BMW 6 months ago. Yeah I'm sure they absorbed some of that amount by up pricing the BMW but I still got it for a great price as well...
> 
> Anyway I for one have to disagree with your proposition. My Experience with KIA was top notch and well built...and a bargain For the price. I'd buy one over a Toyota that's marked up because of the name in a heartbeat. Ohhh and let Toyota stand behind it's drivetrain for 100k and then we'll talk.


My Prius has 355k and counting. Trouble free, all original powertrain. And you were saying?



Dekero said:


> Sorry I'll have to disagree. Bought a 2009 Kia Sportage 7 years ago CPO And drove it over 140k miles and other than a new starter and 2 sets of tires I never had a problem one with it.. was by far one of the best cars I've ever purchased dollar for dollar... And I still got $3500 in trade In when I bought my BMW 6 months ago. Yeah I'm sure they absorbed some of that amount by up pricing the BMW but I still got it for a great price as well...
> 
> Anyway I for one have to disagree with your proposition. My Experience with KIA was top notch and well built...and a bargain For the price. I'd buy one over a Toyota that's marked up because of the name in a heartbeat. Ohhh and let Toyota stand behind it's drivetrain for 100k and then we'll talk.


My main point was image, which to me, is important.
That's why my non-rideshare vehicle is a BMW, which is an amazing, elegant vehicle to drive. Especially when I pull up next to a Korean POS at a red light.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius has 355k and counting. Trouble free, all original powertrain. And you were saying?


Prius is the best work horse on the market
Low maintenance
Toyota reliability
50+ MPG All day long
And strangely large inside
$42 total (all 4 wheels) ceramic brake pads every 80k miles ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> The issue is with, "oh I want a brand new vehicle. Hey let's buy this Korean POS 'cause it's affordable."
> You're still driving a new POS!
> Nothing to be proud of. Your choice says it all.
> Go ahead, it's your cash, and image down the drain!
> ...


I don't drive either make.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I don't drive either make.


You then, get a pass! ?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

What you forget is even a Toyota is worthless with 200,000 miles on it. And newer K cars can get to that no problem.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius has 355k and counting. Trouble free, all original powertrain. And you were saying?
> 
> 
> My main point was image, which to me, is important.
> That's why my non-rideshare vehicle is a BMW, which is an amazing, elegant vehicle to drive. Especially when I pull up next to a Korean POS at a red light.


I was saying... Call me when you reach highway speed with that underpowered turd box.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> underpowered turd box


a prius? -o:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I was saying... Call me when you reach highway speed with that underpowered turd box.


........said the Korean rice box driver ??

2009 Kia Sportage


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> ........said the Korean rice box driver ??


Again.... Learn to read for comprehension..

Actually....
Said the owner of the 7 series BMW.

Wanna race, these twin turbos need a challenge once in a while... 157mph stands as my bravest moment... But who knows I think we can do better...


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You then, get a pass! ?





osii said:


> What you forget is even a Toyota is worthless with 200,000 miles on it. And newer K cars can get to that no problem.


Thank you for proving my point!



Dekero said:


> I was saying... Call me when you reach highway speed with that underpowered turd box.


Why? So I can get tickets like you?
Sure, of course, every Prius owner is looking to travel at Mach 1. Duh!
So go ahead Mr. Andretti and pretend to be something you're not. I on the other hand do not have to pretend maximizing my profits, especially at 45+mpg.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I have a few friends with late model KIAs. No problem s. They love them. Perhaps they have revolved like Jaquars?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> I have a few friends with late model KIAs. No problem s. They love them. Perhaps they have revolved like Jaquars?


Love them all they want. Buying one is being in denial. How many times have they heard from someone else: "Ooohhh, nice Kia/Hyundai." Thought so!


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I get it the wow this car is really nice, I love the leather interior, etc.. every day! Sonata 60000 oil and tire changes only. 1 set of brake pads. Had an Avalon, the softex pleather is hard to fix when someone sits down on it with a pen in their pocket. If I also own a Toyota am I still a moron? Lame


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Norm22 said:


> I get it the wow this car is really nice, I love the leather interior, etc.. every day! Sonata 60000 oil and tire changes only. 1 set of brake pads. Had an Avalon, the softex pleather is hard to fix when someone sits down on it with a pen in their pocket. If I also own a Toyota am I still a moron? Lame


You drive a Sonata. Nothing, absolutely nothing more lame than that. Well maybe if you drove a Soul. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Wait 'til you hear what Scotty Kilmer has to say about Nissans today.
> 
> https://www.wanderings.net/blog/best-car-brands-according-to-mechanic-scotty-kilmer/


Scottyis pretty cool.
I admit to watching him also.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


A petty thread w/adults acting like kids.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

IR12 said:


> A petty thread w/adults acting like kids.


More like adults who view purchasing a new Korean vehicle, as an accomplishment!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> More like adults who view purchasing a new Korean vehicle, as an accomplishment!


HELL I BOUGHT A BRAND NEW HYUNDAI KOREAN CAR.
AND I STILL LIKE IT.
129,000 MILES.
NEW FRONT BRAKE PADS.
3RD SET OF TIRES.
2ND SET OF WINDSHIELD WIPERS.
NOT 1 SINGLE PROBLEM.
6 speed automatic transmission.
Often get 40 + m.p.g.

Rides & handles great. Heated seats. Backup camera. ROOMY. FAST. ECONOMICAL.

GOOD CAR.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> HELL I BOUGHT A BRAND NEW HYUNDAI KOREAN CAR.
> AND I STILL LIKE IT.
> 129,000 MILES.
> NEW FRONT BRAKE PADS.
> ...


You get a pass because I like you ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> You get a pass because I like you ?


Considering a 2019 kia Nero next.
Hybrid. 51 m.p.g.
19 cubic foot luggage room . . .


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Considering a 2019 kia Nero next.
> Hybrid. 51 m.p.g.
> 19 cubic foot luggage room . . .


What about the Ionique? 60-70 mpg?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> What about the Ionique? 60-70 mpg?


I cant get the Ionique for under $17,000 .00 with under 20,000 miles.
Ionique would cost me $28,000.00 for a new 2019 model.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Thank you for proving my point!
> 
> 
> Why? So I can get tickets like you?
> ...


Nope but when you can't even get out of a tight spot because your turd box has no power. It becomes a liability. I drive using cruise control so wrong again. Never speed. But it's sure nice to get into traffic without the masses loathing my driving because the 2 mice motor that turd has wants more cheese... Keep your 45+ a mile... What good is that if you hate driving that turd box like most people do when they realize how underpowered they are... It's a safety issue at the end of the day... If I wanted to drive miss Daisy I wouldn't have bought a twin turbod car.

Anyway enough... Drive your turd, get your mileage, luckily it's airbag equipped for the time you cut In front of a semi and can't get out of the way before he scoops you up Into his fender well. Maybe use premium and you'll get a few extra horsepower.. what would that be... 60hp total then?.... No thx


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope but when you can't even get out of a tight spot because your turd box has no power. It becomes a liability. I drive using cruise control so wrong again. Never speed. But it's sure nice to get into traffic without the masses loathing my driving because the 2 mice motor that turd has wants more cheese... Keep your 45+ a mile... What good is that if you hate driving that turd box like most people do when they realize how underpowered they are... It's a safety issue at the end of the day... If I wanted to drive miss Daisy I wouldn't have bought a twin turbod car.
> 
> Anyway enough... Drive your turd, get your mileage, luckily it's airbag equipped for the time you cut In front of a semi and can't get out of the way before he scoops you up Into his fender well. Maybe use premium and you'll get a few extra horsepower.. what would that be... 60hp total then?.... No thx


Further evidence that you haven't the slightest clue. So in addition to my turdbox, I'll also keep the extra cash every week in my pocket along with my 45mpg.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The only Korean vehicle I've owned was a Hyosung Something-or-other motorcycle. Forget what it was called. Maybe Comet. Anyway, it was... agricultural. At least compared to the rice rockets. However, my sister in law has a Kia Rio and it's a nice little car; very impressive.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Further evidence that you haven't the slightest clue. So in addition to my turdbox, I'll also keep the extra cash every week in my pocket along with my 45mpg.


Good might wanna put some away to rebuild that battery pack when it fails due to one faulty cell, $1500 should get you a rebuild kit and a cool $2500 might get you a brand new one if your anal.... Wait "IF"... NEVERMIND SAVE the whole $2500.... Put that in your milage savings and smoke it... A new battery is no different than gas being spent all at once.... So go refigure that great turd box purchase based on great gas mileage..... I'll wait here...

Here's some help at $2.10 a gallon.. your new battery equals out to about 1,191 gallons of fuel. But hey explain to me again how great that 45 miles a gallon WAS....Again... I'll take my Twin turbos everytime... I'd rather enjoy my driving and just pay up front rather than have to shell out $2500 out on a whim on that day you try to start your turd and it indicates battery failure. Buh bye now turd boy.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Good might wanna put some away to rebuild that battery pack when it fails due to one faulty cell, $1500 should get you a rebuild kit and a cool $2500 might get you a brand new one if your anal.... Wait "IF"... NEVERMIND SAVE the whole $2500.... Put that in your milage savings and smoke it... A new battery is no different than gas being spent all at once.... So go refigure that great turd box purchase based on great gas mileage..... I'll wait here...
> 
> Here's some help at $2.10 a gallon.. your new battery equals out to about 1,191 gallons of fuel. But hey explain to me again how great that 45 miles a gallon WAS....Again... I'll take my Twin turbos everytime... I'd rather enjoy my driving and just pay up front rather than have to shell out $2500 out on a whim on that day you try to start your turd and it indicates battery failure. Buh bye now turd boy.


Ok, fine bye bye!
When you have something worthwhile to contribute, your welcome back. But I won't be holding my breath on that, George!


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


False info! When I first started driving for uber i was using a 2012 kia forte, no major issues whatsoever just your typical maintenance. Was trying to get it to 400km when I was T boned. Put 300km on it when it was totaled. One of best cars I've ever owned. Kia/Hyundai have come a long way!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

OG ant said:


> False info! When I first started driving for uber i was using a 2012 kia forte, no major issues whatsoever just your typical maintenance. Was trying to get it to 400km when I was T boned. Put 300km on it when it was totaled. One of best cars I've ever owned. Kia/Hyundai have come a long way!


At the cost of your reputation. 
Keep your cheap crap. I'll continue to love owing, and driving my gorgeous, BMW.
PS: Others seem to also love it!


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Again.... Learn to read for comprehension..
> 
> Actually....
> Said the owner of the 7 series BMW.
> ...


I'll take that race. First one across the corn field wins.

Had an SUV that put about 3 bus lengths on a 7 series to 120 from a standing start. Had a little work done to it though. There's always a bigger fish!

I don't understand the point of these posts other than to stir shit in general. There are entirely too many variables to know if a car is a good decision for someone or not from where you're sitting. Stop being an internet troll.



RideshareUSA said:


> At the cost of your reputation.
> Keep your cheap crap. I'll continue to love owing, and driving my gorgeous, BMW.
> PS: Others seem to also love it!


The cost of his reputation? How shallow are you? Wait......BMW driver.....nevermind, I should've known. Clearly too insecure to drive what works for him instead of a status symbol. What a waste of your money on that status symbol of a car. Don't you know any car can do the same thing that BMW can for a fraction of the cost. Guess you just don't like money, what a terrible reputation to have!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I've had 4 Kias. Loved 1, liked 2, hated 1.

The last one, all electric Soul, was awesome and got a lot of compliments, especially when I mentioned all the free power I picked up parking at public charging stations. It was like a fuel fairy came along and topped me up while I was at work or running errands.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I'll take that race. First one across the corn field wins.
> 
> Had an SUV that put about 3 bus lengths on a 7 series to 120 from a standing start. Had a little work done to it though. There's always a bigger fish!
> 
> ...


No, I just make, and have more money than you!


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> No, I just make, and have more money than you!


Pompous A-hole......yeap, fits the BMW reputation.

And you won't have all the money for long if you keep wasting it on over-engineered German POS's like BMW's. Wildly expensive parts, overpriced service techs, and a myriad of special tools to work on it? Sure seems like a waste of money just to look down on the rest of us "plebs" with more sense than money!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Pompous A-hole......yeap, fits the BMW reputation.
> 
> And you won't have all the money for long if you keep wasting it on over-engineered German POS's like BMW's. Wildly expensive parts, overpriced service techs, and a myriad of special tools to work on it? Sure seems like a waste of money just to look down on the rest of us "plebs" with more sense than money!


I too, was jealous like yourself in the past. 
Is my Beamer new? No.
I picked it up at a great price for a 2012.
Pretty looks new with only 50k miles.
Love it, love it, love it!!!
So keep hating, and dreaming!


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

2018 Tucson sucks in the power category, and with the ac on it's really bad. Yes i know ac drains power but the tucson is pathetic. At a stop i sometimes half to put the pedal all the way to the floor to get it to kick in, an sometimes it jolts you trying to get it to go,dangerous car when trying to pull out somewhere. I wouldn't recommend the tucson. I prefer power over tweaks and bell's.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I too, was jealous like yourself in the past.
> Is my Beamer new? No.
> I picked it up at a great price for a 2012.
> Pretty looks new with only 50k miles.
> ...


Owned a couple Audi's and a BMW........I'm not jealous, actually quite the opposite. I've learned better and could give 2 shits what other think about my car. Hence why I drive GM; a good middle road value car. Get a lot for my money here.

Since we're on the topic of money, and it's so important to you, I've got a question.....Who do you think has more money wrapped up in vehicles? Your 7 series, or my truck and boat?......NOW.....who do you think has had more women in bikini's in their vehicle of choice? I mean, that's all we're really doing here right? Competing to see who can get the most mates?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> You are one of the lucky few. Nearly everyone I know and see that have major problems with Kia and Hyundai long term, credible reviews and reports confirms this too.
> 
> Also add, Chrysler to the top of your list.


I own Kia and have owned 8 Kia's in the last decade. 0 problems other than the headlight housing that plagues most modern cars. I currently drive a Sorento for rideshare, and the wife purchased a Telluride S this summer. Kia and Hyundai have made massive strides in the last decade and quite honestly even the previous gen products are still on the road en masse.

This thread is uninformed propaganda and has nothing to do with reality, other than Toyota holds value a little better than Kia. But not a lot and mostly because of reputation, not actuals.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I'll take that race. First one across the corn field wins.
> 
> Had an SUV that put about 3 bus lengths on a 7 series to 120 from a standing start. Had a little work done to it though. There's always a bigger fish!
> 
> ...


Ummm no how bout old enough to have finally decided that what WORKS isn't what makes me happy... So how bout you drive your "It works" car and be miserable and I'll rock this 7 series till it blows up ,laugh it off , rinse wash and repeat....because I've reached the age that I CAN. And that ends that argument. I CAN. IF you could you should.. but nope u just enjoy your little high MPG, safe little turd.

Ohh and in regard to the status symbol statement... IDGAF what anyone thinks about what at the end of the day is just another car... I DO HOWEVER GAF about putting a smile on my face everytime I hit the gas and sling past your turd that you had to settle for because who knows.. maybe the wife Insisted.. go away and regret a waste of money on a non enthusiasm inspiring turd.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I own Kia and have owned 8 Kia's in the last decade. 0 problems other than the headlight housing that plagues most modern cars. I currently drive a Sorento for rideshare, and the wife purchased a Telluride S this summer. Kia and Hyundai have made massive strides in the last decade and quite honestly even the previous gen products are still on the road en masse.
> 
> This thread is uninformed propaganda and has nothing to do with reality, other than Toyota holds value a little better than Kia. But not a lot and mostly because of reputation, not actuals.


Imma call bs here, there isn't many Kia's from 10 years ago on the road, most have already broken down.

The ones less than 10 years old haven't proven reliability because, they are less than 10 years old ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Imma call bs here, there isn't many Kia's from 10 years ago on the road, most have already broken down.
> 
> The ones less than 10 years old haven't proven reliability because, they are less than 10 years old ?
> View attachment 373034
> ...


That's a completely false statement... Based on. Absolutely no facts. Mine was 10 years old and still drove amazingly... Had I not wanted an upgrade I'd still be driving it ..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

As a matter of fact imma do a little digging in Kia's graveyard

UP users I give you exhibit A:

This is a 2005 Kia Optima rarely seen in the wild and currently on the verge of extinction.










Now I give you exhibit B, a 1995 Toyota Camry that refuses to die. Folks you can't leave home without seeing 1 or 2 of these on every street. It has had probably 11 owners, 2 accidents, and maybe seen a hurricane or 2 ?

Oh yea I almost forgot the 1995 Toyota is worth more than the 2005 Kia too.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> As a matter of fact imma do a little digging in Kia's graveyard
> 
> UP users I give you exhibit A:
> 
> ...


You say this with 0 supporting evidence. I see older Kia's every day. Every day! Driving the streets of the Puget Sound doing RS , I am driving next to them. Look around, your narrative is just that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> You say this with 0 supporting evidence. I see older Kia's every day. Every day! Driving the streets of the Puget Sound doing RS , I am driving next to them. Look around, your narrative is just that.


I didn't say older Kia's don't exist but they are rare and you know it.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm no how bout old enough to have finally decided that what WORKS isn't what makes me happy... So how bout you drive your "It works" car and be miserable and I'll rock this 7 series till it blows up ,laugh it off , rinse wash and repeat....because I've reached the age that I CAN. And that ends that argument. I CAN. IF you could you should.. but nope u just enjoy your little high MPG, safe little turd.
> 
> Ohh and in regard to the status symbol statement... IDGAF what anyone thinks about what at the end of the day is just another car... I DO HOWEVER GAF about putting a smile on my face everytime I hit the gas and sling past your turd that you had to settle for because who knows.. maybe the wife Insisted.. go away and regret a waste of money on a non enthusiasm inspiring turd.


For someone that sure "DGAF" about what other people think, you sure are putting up a helluva fight against the "little turd" vehicles. It appears you in fact DO give a crap what other people think and do.

You can't bring "It's what I want" into an argument about quality. Perhaps on value (as subjective items matter in that arena), but not on quality, longetivity, or operating cost. Those are empirical measurements. In fact, here's the 2019 JD Powers Reliability Study. Hyundai and Kia are VERY close to BMW on problems per 1,000 vehicles. I'll bet money their parts are 1/2 the cost as well when the time comes. They're clearly above industry average. My GMC is not, but you sure didn't jump on that opportunity to tell me how shitty the quality was, and how much money I was wasting on my pickup now did you? Which means you're clearly basing your opinions and verbiage on something OTHER than the facts in the matter........SO.......If you want to drive an over-engineered status symbol, hey, you do you man....but don't come on here and tell other people what to do......Especially with bad data.

And just to be clear, I'm playing devils advocate here. I own a GMC, a Nissan, and a Yamaha. All of which I think are value leaders in their particular segment.



Amos69 said:


> You say this with 0 supporting evidence. I see older Kia's every day. Every day! Driving the streets of the Puget Sound doing RS , I am driving next to them. Look around, your narrative is just that.


My neighbor loves her Kia Optima of that same vintage. Keeps it looking nice, and commutes to work every day with it.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


And what did the deer think about it?

In support of Hyundai. Do not underestimate them. They are a manufacturer of premium cars under the name of Genesis.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Genesis


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Oh great wise white one, please tell us what we should be buying?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


what is your issue with hyundai ? by the way the first company to offer a hundred thousand warranty on the power train and they still do today and they stand behind this . your transmissions goes out before 100k its under warranty . buy a ford chevy dogde get a 32k included warranty and expect to pay double for them to get less of a quality vehicle.
what do i know i have owned a kia mini van retired it sold it to a person that i know that still drives it. i sold it to him with 275k miles .
my elantra i bought used i sold it after it took a shit engine was still running 327 thousand miles it was just old not worth fixing .
my new 2018 elantra i expect to get 300k on it .


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've put 90,000 KM driving rideshare with mine and it has never failed on me yet.

It's dirt cheap to service as well.

I am enjoying being ripped off lol.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus! Another idiotic thread.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> At the cost of your reputation.
> Keep your cheap crap. I'll continue to love owing, and driving my gorgeous, BMW.
> PS: Others seem to also love it!


in my opinion after working on every make and model 21 years ase certified euro cars are the worst built . bwm vw mercades total trash struggle to get 100k miles . over priced piece of trash very costly to repair begging to go to the dealers .
these makes are forcing techs to pass on repairing them. they have dealer required tools costing thousands to buy these parts are made this way to stop repairs from independent repair shops. the total joke is on the idiot purchasing this car for there midlife crisis. 
spend 5 times as much on the car spend 5 times as much on repairs even a oil change may cost 100 buck . spend it all over again to get your self a new safe vehicle in 5 years or 100k miles


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

osii said:


> What you forget is even a Toyota is worthless with 200,000 miles on it. And newer K cars can get to that no problem.


I would take a Corolla with 200k over a Elantra, you clearly haven't seen the used car market and how overpriced a used Corolla is vs a used Elantra with the same mileage.

im not even a Toyota guy but Toyota's do hold better resale value. I sold my old civic with 150k for $2k.. no way someone going to pay that much for a Elantra or any k car with similar mileage.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Fascinating, really. That's your issue today?. Tomorrow will it be your extreme wisdom regarding 2 ply TP?. 
Thank you Stephen Hawking


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

father of unicorns said:


> Oh great wise white one, please tell us what we should be buying?


Something that you don't have to lie to yourself about it being a "nice car!"



mikees3 said:


> I would take a Corolla with 200k over a Elantra, you clearly haven't seen the used car market and how overpriced a used Corolla is vs a used Elantra with the same mileage.
> 
> im not even a Toyota guy but Toyota's do hold better resale value. I sold my old civic with 150k for $2k.. no way someone going to pay that much for a Elantra or any k car with similar mileage.


Precisely!
I can still get approx $2500 for my Prius with 355k.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*You guys are dumb; some cars are good and some cars are bad, brand doesn't mean shit. Every brand has duds and new model year tech failures.

Like every bmw in-line 6 pissing oil and the oil pump that runs dry when you take a hard left and give it throttle input.

Korean manual transmissions suck, every single one.

ALL BRANDS HAVE DUDS*


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> in my opinion after working on every make and model 21 years ase certified euro cars are the worst built . bwm vw mercades total trash struggle to get 100k miles . over priced piece of trash very costly to repair begging to go to the dealers .
> these makes are forcing techs to pass on repairing them. they have dealer required tools costing thousands to buy these parts are made this way to stop repairs from independent repair shops. the total joke is on the idiot purchasing this car for there midlife crisis.
> spend 5 times as much on the car spend 5 times as much on repairs even a oil change may cost 100 buck . spend it all over again to get your self a new safe vehicle in 5 years or 100k miles


Interesting perspective. Very valid points.



DeadEndRoad said:


> Fascinating, really. That's your issue today?. Tomorrow will it be your extreme wisdom regarding 2 ply TP?.
> Thank you Stephen Hawking


Always, always separate your two ply TP.
Two rolls for the price of one....DUHHH!



Mtbsrfun said:


> *You guys are dumb; some cars are good and some cars are bad, brand doesn't mean shit. Every brand has duds and new model year tech failures.
> 
> Like every bmw in-line 6 pissing oil and the oil pump that runs dry when you take a hard left and give it throttle input.
> 
> ...


Except for Toyota.
Ask yourself this, have you ever met an unhappy Toyota owner?


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Interesting perspective. Very valid points.
> 
> 
> Always, always separate your two ply TP.
> ...


One time my Lexus' downpipe rusted and because of the 2pipe in 1 design it was unrepairable. That turned out to be an $800 part at cost for a 94' es300 I paid $1500 for, dealer probably would've wanted $2000 with labor if I didn't buy the part at cost; wouldn't pass inspection without it and there was no metal work I could do.
I was an unhappy Toyota owner.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> As a matter of fact imma do a little digging in Kia's graveyard
> 
> UP users I give you exhibit A:
> 
> ...


This post illustrates perfectly why Toyotas are not the best rideshare cars.

You can't Uber in a 1995 Toyota, but you can Uber in a 2005 Kia.!

Let that sink in.

Paying a premium for a car that you are going to trash doesn't make sense.

If a 2005 Kia was legal in my market, I'd consider it.

Parts are cheap for all these cars, for someone who does any work themselves, a less expensive car is a better proposition.

An old Camry is no more or less a status symbol that an old Kia.

If anything, serious Uber drivers should be looking at bargain brands..I'd take a Chevy Malibu over a Camry any day of the week.

Arguing about who is trashing the nicer car tells me the priorities of some ppl.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> One time my Lexus' downpipe rusted and because of the 2pipe in 1 design it was unrepairable. That turned out to be an $800 part at cost for a 94' es300 I paid $1500 for, dealer probably would've wanted $2000 with labor if I didn't buy the part at cost; wouldn't pass inspection without it and there was no metal work I could do.
> I was an unhappy Toyota owner.


Ok, we've unearthed one, so far! Anyone else?


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

You're worried about image and you're driving a Prius? And you tell us? You don't let your friends or neighbors see you in it , do you?

I pick up more people getting their Toyota worked on than any other brand and every brand is sold within a 1 mile stretch of this road

My 2017 Santa Fe has 140,000 miles and it looks and runs like it may have 40,000 miles


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

If it’s cheap and reliable what difference does it make?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


People who buy cars for image are dumb.



RideshareUSA said:


> At the cost of your reputation.
> Keep your cheap crap. I'll continue to love owing, and driving my gorgeous, BMW.
> PS: Others seem to also love it!


BMWs are piece of crap.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Well I drive a Kia Soul and have had no issues with it. I didn't with the prevous one I had either (unfortunately totalled by a drunk). I liked that one so much I bought another. I also didn't have to worry about the airbags blinding me like many BMW drivers or the car doing weird acceleration things like Toyota. The interior space and fittings/standard things that come even on base model is way better than most small cars.

When they started the cars were not good, but the quality now is very dependable. Now I'm not saying there aren't better cars, but that's like saying we should all buy a Rolls Royce because it will last forever and still be worth a lot. That may be true, but when you look at cost vs. quality I'll put my car up as a great deal any day. I'll take my car over spending an extra few thousand for a "better" car that isn't as nice to drive and MAY keep 10% more value in a few years (not making up for the extra money spent to buy it, btw).

As far as buying used, the same thing still applies. Only then the smaller depreciation of a "better" vehicle matters even less. In fact it hurts you because you don't save as much from buying used.

BTW I've had tons of pax loving my car and telling me they had no idea how nice it would be inside and how much space there was, etc. Many who were in the market for a car said it had changed their view of Kia.

Looking stupid is in the eye of the beholder. We all have different tastes. Although I did a few years ago pass a guy sitting in his broken down Ferrari blocking part of the road. I thought he looked pretty stupid. Should've bought a Kia.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Nothing against k cars but I’m not paying the same price for an Elantra as I would pay for a Corolla.

no I’m not a Toyota fan boy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> My main point was image, which to me, is important.


Shame you have such low self esteem and care so much about your image. I don't have that problem.



mikees3 said:


> I would take a Corolla with 200k over a Elantra, you clearly haven't seen the used car market and how overpriced a used Corolla is vs a used Elantra with the same mileage.
> 
> im not even a Toyota guy but Toyota's do hold better resale value. I sold my old civic with 150k for $2k.. no way someone going to pay that much for a Elantra or any k car with similar mileage.


But if you paid $2000 more up front you didn't actually save anything.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> This post illustrates perfectly why Toyotas are not the best rideshare cars.
> 
> You can't Uber in a 1995 Toyota, but you can Uber in a 2005 Kia.!
> 
> ...


Actually you could buy a 2005 Toyota ?. The purpose of the post was to show just how unreliable Kia's have proven to be over the years.

Kia and Hyundai owners will always rally to defend their purchases. Just like Nissan people will promise there isn't a transmission problem.

Well I see tons of people buy Kia's and Hyundai's in my age group( I'm 28) to save money or Chrysler if they have bad credit.

Well I just stick to my Honda or Toyota only doing oil changes and never having to put any money into my car.

My peers on the other hand are paying for all kind of miscellaneous jobs on their cars.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

You people are all victims of marketing. Any car from the past 5 years is the same: reliable and good. The brand name is completely irrelevant. Korean car companies are great, as are Japanese, American, German, and Italian car companies. The differences are negligible between each car model.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ummm no how bout old enough to have finally decided that what WORKS isn't what makes me happy... So how bout you drive your "It works" car and be miserable and I'll rock this 7 series till it blows up ,laugh it off , rinse wash and repeat....because I've reached the age that I CAN. And that ends that argument. I CAN. IF you could you should.. but nope u just enjoy your little high MPG, safe little turd.
> 
> Ohh and in regard to the status symbol statement... IDGAF what anyone thinks about what at the end of the day is just another car... I DO HOWEVER GAF about putting a smile on my face everytime I hit the gas and sling past your turd that you had to settle for because who knows.. maybe the wife Insisted.. go away and regret a waste of money on a non enthusiasm inspiring turd.


I'll race you. You get terms I get track.

Deal?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't say older Kia's don't exist but they are rare and you know it.


As rare as a Datsun. The early ones were pure junk.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

MichaelMax said:


> You're worried about image and you're driving a Prius? And you tell us? You don't let your friends or neighbors see you in it , do you?
> 
> I pick up more people getting their Toyota worked on than any other brand and every brand is sold within a 1 mile stretch of this road
> 
> My 2017 Santa Fe has 140,000 miles and it looks and runs like it may have 40,000 miles


My Prius is strictly for rideshare use, as I previously mentioned, DUH!



dmoney155 said:


> People who buy cars for image are dumb.
> 
> 
> BMWs are piece of crap.


Not when it relates to income. I'm a real estate agent that focuses on executive properties. My BMW related to my clients and thus, more listings and sales. My image is of concern to me because it's an investment. Now tell me, who's the "Dumb" one?



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well I drive a Kia Soul and have had no issues with it. I didn't with the prevous one I had either (unfortunately totalled by a drunk). I liked that one so much I bought another. I also didn't have to worry about the airbags blinding me like many BMW drivers or the car doing weird acceleration things like Toyota. The interior space and fittings/standard things that come even on base model is way better than most small cars.
> 
> When they started the cars were not good, but the quality now is very dependable. Now I'm not saying there aren't better cars, but that's like saying we should all buy a Rolls Royce because it will last forever and still be worth a lot. That may be true, but when you look at cost vs. quality I'll put my car up as a great deal any day. I'll take my car over spending an extra few thousand for a "better" car that isn't as nice to drive and MAY keep 10% more value in a few years (not making up for the extra money spent to buy it, btw).
> 
> ...


Meh, my opinion is unchanged.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Shame you have such low self esteem and care so much about your image. I don't have that problem.
> 
> 
> But if you paid $2000 more up front you didn't actually save anything.


My image is vital to my f/t real estate career. Duh!



Dekero said:


> Good might wanna put some away to rebuild that battery pack when it fails due to one faulty cell, $1500 should get you a rebuild kit and a cool $2500 might get you a brand new one if your anal.... Wait "IF"... NEVERMIND SAVE the whole $2500.... Put that in your milage savings and smoke it... A new battery is no different than gas being spent all at once.... So go refigure that great turd box purchase based on great gas mileage..... I'll wait here...
> 
> Here's some help at $2.10 a gallon.. your new battery equals out to about 1,191 gallons of fuel. But hey explain to me again how great that 45 miles a gallon WAS....Again... I'll take my Twin turbos everytime... I'd rather enjoy my driving and just pay up front rather than have to shell out $2500 out on a whim on that day you try to start your turd and it indicates battery failure. Buh bye now turd boy.


Again, your ignorance is bliss. Enjoy your struggles in life.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


Instant dinner, brought to you by KIA


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I'll lay it all on the table.

I used to own a 5-speed 2006 Sonata w/ 105k. It was a nice, comfy car and I picked it up on Craigslist a year and a half ago for $3000. Unfortunately it had a not of problems, but most of them were due to it having sat in a parking lot for a year or more. The biggest problem, which prompted me to sell it, was a major transmission issue: the pressure plates are in the flywheel instead of in the clutch.

A year ago I bought a 6-speed 2013 Elantra GT w/ 135k for $9000. It's totally loaded and my pax love it. I get compliments on the sunroof all the time. It also has heated seats, leather, and a decent sound system. The parts, like brakes, are cheap to replace. I fully expect to replace the clutch next year but I've budgeted for that. I intend to drive it into the ground or sell it in 3 years when it is 10 years old.

My biggest complaint about Hyundai is they do a terrible job with rust prevention, and rust is a big problem in the upper Midwest due to road salt. This makes the cars relatively un-drivable after about 10 or 12 years anyway.

So to your original point no, I would not buy a brand new Hyundai because they depreciate quickly. But I'm happy with my recent used Hyundai purchase. PS - I wouldn't buy a new BMW either unless I had money to burn. That's a terrible financial decision. 

In fact most of the time buying new adds like zero extra value, except for the fact that it's new and has all the latest gadgets, but you get to pay the new car premium!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> My main point was image, which to me, is important.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius is strictly for rideshare use, as I previously mentioned, DUH!
> 
> 
> Not when it relates to income. I'm a real estate agent that focuses on executive properties. My BMW related to my clients and thus, more listings and sales. My image is of concern to me because it's an investment. Now tell me, who's the "Dumb" one?
> ...





Poopy54 said:


> View attachment 373289


Absolutely, I love money. If you don't, that's your problem. Have a nice life!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Ok, we've unearthed one, so far! Anyone else?


You should go ask some of the people who's toyota frames rusted and Toyota refuses to replace or recall. Check out the fj cruiser, forerunner or Tacoma forums; the whole platform is bad and Toyota only recalled the Tacoma's leaving fj and forerunner owners in purgatory. I'm sorry but as a company to build faulty products and then refuse a recall when millions of vehicles are effected; that's not really a company I can get behind.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You should go ask some of the people who's toyota frames rusted and Toyota refuses to replace or recall. Check out the fj cruiser, forerunner or Tacoma forums; the whole platform is bad and Toyota only recalled the Tacoma's leaving fj and forerunner owners in purgatory. I'm sorry but as a company to build faulty products and then refuse a recall when millions of vehicles are effected; that's not really a company I can get behind.


Ok. Valid point!


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I'll lay it all on the table.
> 
> I used to own a 5-speed 2006 Sonata w/ 105k. It was a nice, comfy car and I picked it up on Craigslist a year and a half ago for $3000. Unfortunately it had a not of problems, but most of them were due to it having sat in a parking lot for a year or more. The biggest problem, which prompted me to sell it, was a major transmission issue: the pressure plates are in the flywheel instead of in the clutch.
> 
> ...


You can have a car rustproofed for like $1000. Happens in the east all the time and this is what we do; I've had several cars go over 400k and rust was never a problem.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Dude your clock springs are wound just a tad to tight. But that's to be expected from a world renowned Apache junction double wide listing agent.


You forgot successful agent! Over 100k in commissions last year. Your welcome!


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius has 355k and counting. Trouble free, all original powertrain. And you were saying?
> 
> 
> My main point was image, which to me, is important.
> That's why my non-rideshare vehicle is a BMW, which is an amazing, elegant vehicle to drive. Especially when I pull up next to a Korean POS at a red light.


You lost all credit when you said a beamer. Lol. Just lol man


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Just throwing in my 2 cents worth. Most of my career was automotive repair in new car dealerships,started as GM tech did some Triump MG Subaru even Buick Opel. One day 1986 I was offer at the Cadillac, Buick, GMC and Nissan dealership I was working at to become there primary Nissan tech back up GM tech. I did and got all the training requirements For Nissan factory trained Master tech. I felt they were one of the best but starting assembly in Tennessee there was a big difference. I still drive a 2007 Nissan Versa 235,000 as 1 of 2 cars I drive for Uber vehicles. So heres my opinion..Ford GM have improved Kia has improved Hyundai not so much better. Top imports Honda, Nissan, Toyota. They have slipped down some now but still good. Resell value always good. Also I had my own Import repair shop in Tennessee


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> .....
> 
> Not when it relates to income. I'm a real estate agent that focuses on executive properties. My BMW related to my clients and thus, more listings and sales. My image is of concern to me because it's an investment. Now tell me, who's the "Dumb" one?
> .....


Again, the person who purchased a car for the said image. If I needed a car to impress my clients because I lacked the salesmanship aptitude without it, I would just RENT a Maserati and be done with it. Why buy car for image?! I stand by what I said previously, it is dumb. (Note, I also agree that people who fall for that image are also dumb as F).



RideshareUSA said:


> Absolutely, I love money. If you don't, that's your problem. Have a nice life!


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Wow why did I even open this thread. What a waste of time. Drive whatever makes you happy......the end. Don’t listen to some jacka$$ do your own research.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> The issue is with, "oh I want a brand new vehicle. Hey let's buy this Korean POS 'cause it's affordable."
> You're still driving a new POS!
> Nothing to be proud of. Your choice says it all.
> Go ahead, it's your cash, and image down the drain!
> ...


Gonna have to disagree with Chrysler over Korean cars though.

The Chrysler 200 is the designated poor with bad credit person car. If you buy this car you will be putting in lots of repair money into the car before it even reaches 100k.

Most Kia's and Hyundai's are usually good for that first 100k.

On a side note I would be open to buying one at the right price.

For example one year a dealer overbought Nissan Versa and they were selling them brand new at $10k. At that price point I would get a lot of value out of the car before it breaks down, even if it's prematurely.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> Wow why did I even open this thread. What a waste of time. Drive whatever makes you happy......the end. Don't listen to some jacka$$ do your own research.


Just my point. Driving a Hyundai or Kia does not make most owners happy. They drive them because they have to, not because they want to!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Just my point. Driving a Hyundai or Kia does not make most owners happy. They drive them because they have to, not because they want to!


This is baloney. My Elantra is a GT version and has a 6-speed manual transmission. It's really fun to drive and I I get compliments all the time on my stick shift abilities.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Lyft rat, your wrong about Datsun one best cars around. Like others not all models were such as the Stanza with evolved into the Altima. Datsun was made by Nissan corperation, they were one in the same.


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius is strictly for rideshare use, as I previously mentioned, DUH!
> 
> 
> Not when it relates to income. I'm a real estate agent that focuses on executive properties. My BMW related to my clients and thus, more listings and sales. My image is of concern to me because it's an investment. Now tell me, who's the "Dumb" one?


UH, you !!!!

Can't be too smart to be an "Executive Real Estate Broker" and drive Uber in a Prius and have this much time to to post about cars that you are jealous of.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You should go ask some of the people who's toyota frames rusted and Toyota refuses to replace or recall. Check out the fj cruiser, forerunner or Tacoma forums; the whole platform is bad and Toyota only recalled the Tacoma's leaving fj and forerunner owners in purgatory. I'm sorry but as a company to build faulty products and then refuse a recall when millions of vehicles are effected; that's not really a company I can get behind.


Was going to bring this up. Glad someone beat me to it.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> For example one year a dealer overbought Nissan Versa and they were selling them brand new at $10k. At that price point I would get a lot of value out of the car before it breaks down, even if it's prematurely.


Bought the wife a Rogue last year under similar circumstances. Local dealer had 33 of them on the lot when we showed up. Almost $15k below MSRP when we left. While the depreciation has mostly likely already caught us. She has a reliable car for the next few years, and we didn't break the bank doing it.


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius has 355k and counting. Trouble free, all original powertrain. And you were saying?
> 
> 
> My main point was image, which to me, is important.
> That's why my non-rideshare vehicle is a BMW, which is an amazing, elegant vehicle to drive. Especially when I pull up next to a Korean POS at a red light.


Yeah image is everything. Good enough reason to drive rideshare.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

veblenrules said:


> Yeah image is everything. Good enough reason to drive rideshare.


Let me school you real quick. Ride share is the new Wall Street, people making 100k in their 9 to 5 and still buy a Prius to do this because there is so much $$$$.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Was going to bring this up. Glad someone beat me to it.
> 
> 
> Bought the wife a Rogue last year under similar circumstances. Local dealer had 33 of them on the lot when we showed up. Almost $15k below MSRP when we left. While the depreciation has mostly likely already caught us. She has a reliable car for the next few years, and we didn't break the bank doing it.


The Rogue isn't the most reliable crossover but imho for a non luxury crossover it is the sexiest :winking:

Congrats on you guys catching a great deal.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> You forgot successful agent! Over 100k in commissions last year. Your welcome!


When one touts their supposed income, it's simply a sign of insecurity in order to mask their shortcomings. Meaning they are emotionally challenged. They will lash out at people or groups in order to avoid coming to terms about what they do not like or can accept regarding their self worth.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Toyota's vs Hyundai

Toyota's are butt fugly

Camrys have less legroom than sonatas but qualify for Uber Comfort for legroom. Stats don't lie, Uber does. Toyotas are butt fugly, Hyundai are at the best better looking cars than any toyota. Plus hyundai owns the number one luxury model in Gensesis...so what kinda toyota drugs are you on op? Toyota is not what it used 2 be which was a generic lexus. Times have changed man, get a grip.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


I see why YOU'RE a rideshare driver you flunky


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dekero said:


> I was saying... Call me when you reach highway speed with that underpowered turd box.


ROTFLMFAO, epic fail for you unless you live in Germany.
All Prii are fast enough to get you thrown in prison in all 50 states.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


Hey that's called groceries when you drive Uber.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The Rogue isn't the most reliable crossover but imho for a non luxury crossover it is the sexiest :winking:
> 
> Congrats on you guys catching a great deal.


Wrong, The Tiguan R Line Looks way better than the Rogue and the CX5 Signature Series looks a lot better too as well as the Rav 4.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Toyota's vs Hyundai
> 
> Toyota's are butt fugly
> 
> Camrys have less legroom than sonatas but qualify for Uber Comfort for legroom. Stats don't lie, Uber does. Toyotas are butt fugly, Hyundai are at the best better looking cars than any toyota. Plus hyundai owns the number one luxury model in Gensesis...so what kinda toyota drugs are you on op? Toyota is not what it used 2 be which was a generic lexus. Times have changed man, get a grip.


The TRD Camry looks way better than the current or 2020 Ugly Sonatas.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Toyota's vs Hyundai
> 
> Toyota's are butt fugly
> 
> Camrys have less legroom than sonatas but qualify for Uber Comfort for legroom. Stats don't lie, Uber does. Toyotas are butt fugly, Hyundai are at the best better looking cars than any toyota. Plus hyundai owns the number one luxury model in Gensesis...so what kinda toyota drugs are you on op? Toyota is not what it used 2 be which was a generic lexus. Times have changed man, get a grip.


ROTFLMFAO, Genesis has ZERO of the top 10 selling luxury vehicles for the last full year stats available.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ca...mp25741172/best-selling-luxury-cars-suv-2018/
I really can't even comprehend what your definition of "number one luxury model" is.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

father of unicorns said:


> Oh great wise white one, please tell us what we should be buying?


trolly


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> ROTFLMFAO, epic fail for you unless you live in Germany.
> All Prii are fast enough to get you thrown in prison in all 50 states.


Maybe after bout 30 secs of run up time going downhill...


----------



## Hybridbuster (Jun 23, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> My main point was image, which to me, is important.
> That's why my non-rideshare vehicle is a BMW, which is an amazing, elegant vehicle to drive. Especially when I pull up next to a Korean POS at a red light.


And you think guy in Korean vehicle cares?
BMW's in my opinion junk each to their own


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I'll race you. You get terms I get track.
> 
> Deal?


Deal, for pinks.... I'd prefer your other cars pink tho... I'll give you 30 sec head start, and keep my car outta sport mode... Hell I might even try to turn of one of the turbos for ya... You deserve to have at least a believable failure... I don't need to totally embarrass that turd box.... It's bad enough you have to drive it in public on the daily....



RideshareUSA said:


> My Prius is strictly for rideshare use, as I previously mentioned, DUH!
> 
> 
> Not when it relates to income. I'm a real estate agent that focuses on executive properties. My BMW related to my clients and thus, more listings and sales. My image is of concern to me because it's an investment. Now tell me, who's the "Dumb" one?
> ...


Again your input wasn't requested... Die


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> Bought the wife a Rogue last year under similar circumstances. Local dealer had 33 of them on the lot when we showed up. Almost $15k below MSRP when we left.


A Rogue MSRP is about 25K did you get a brand new one for about 10k? That's an unbelievable deal!


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> A Rogue MSRP is about 25K did you get a brand new one for about 10k? That's an unbelievable deal!


Top of the line SL AWD with all the options and drivers aids for a shade over $13.5k. Dealer just wanted them gone. They were unloading another truck load of them as we drove away. I suspect some more people in my area got a similar deal.

I'm sure resale on it now isn't much more because they're so cheap to start with and they don't have a stellar reputation in the market. I figure I just got a few years free depreciation



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The Rogue isn't the most reliable crossover but imho for a non luxury crossover it is the sexiest :winking:
> 
> Congrats on you guys catching a great deal.


Yea, the CVT trans from Nissan doesn't have a great reputation. We usually keep the wife's car about 10yrs or so. We're certain to find out how reliable it really is.

Choice was between a used Q5 and the Rogue. Wife liked the styling on the Rogue better and with a warranty thought it was a better option.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Wrong, The Tiguan R Line Looks way better than the Rogue and the CX5 Signature Series looks a lot better too as well as the Rav 4.
> 
> 
> The TRD Camry looks way better than the current or 2020 Ugly Sonatas.
> ...


I have a Rav 4 ?, that's why I said Imho. When it come to crossovers people hardly agree which ones look the best.

Btw I went with the Rav because I wanted style and reliability.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

The Rogue is literally last in crossover SUVs. Worst features, horrible gearbox, low quality chassis, cheap interior, slow. 

Cx-5,Rav4, and Sportage are all 5,000 x better than that pos.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


best and most reliable car I ever owned was a Kia Rondo. Owned it 5 years and only repair I had was a new battery.

wish they still made them



Aneed Momoney said:


> The Rogue is literally last in crossover SUVs. Worst features, horrible gearbox, low quality chassis, cheap interior, slow.
> 
> Cx-5,Rav4, and Sportage are all 5,000 x better than that pos.


Ive owned two. Never had a problem. Maybe I'm lucky.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> best and most reliable car I ever owned was a Kia Rondo. Owned it 5 years and only repair I had was a new battery.
> 
> wish they still made them
> 
> ...


I never said they had problems. I said they were shit compared to the others. When I test drove it it was easily the worst one.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I never said they had problems. I said they were shit compared to the others. When I test drove it it was easily the worst one.


Depends on what your looking for. I look for good reliable transportation that's comfortable at a great price. The Rondo was exactly that.

I have to admit, when the wife said she wanted it, I thought she was nuts. But it turned out to be our favorite all time.

If you need a car to stroke your ego, it ain't for you. That's for sure.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

I see many rental Kia/hyundais with gone off brake/park lights. My friend had to change brake lights on sonata almost every year. I owned prius 6 years taillights never went off.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> best and most reliable car I ever owned was a Kia Rondo. Owned it 5 years and only repair I had was a new battery.
> 
> wish they still made them
> 
> ...


I think the question is how long do you keep cars?

If you're buying a new one every 3-6 years vs people that keep cars 15-20 years and let them fully depreciate to the last dollar.

My 1999 Ford Explorer currently has 250k miles on it for example. Still getting offers from people willing to buy it for $1-1.5k ?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think the question is how long do you keep cars?
> 
> If you're buying a new one every 3-6 years vs people that keep cars 15-20 years and let them fully depreciate to the last dollar.
> 
> My 1999 Ford Explorer currently has 250k miles on it for example. Still getting offers from people willing to buy it for $1-1.5k ?


Or buy a used car every 3-6 years. Hit the sweet spot of "past major depreciation but before major repairs".


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Or buy a used car every 3-6 years. Hit the sweet spot of "past major depreciation but before major repairs".


Or buy a used car every 10-15 years if you're going down that route. Go look up what Warren Buffet thinks on the matter.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

RideshareUSA said:


> Chrysler over Korean dispo


I would drive a Kia orHyundai over 2 Chryslers any day of the week.
Find an alternative that offers 100k warranty other than H & K. Doesn't exist.
As for BMW..Now that's a garbage car.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Deal, for pinks.... I'd prefer your other cars pink tho... I'll give you 30 sec head start, and keep my car outta sport mode... Hell I might even try to turn of one of the turbos for ya... You deserve to have at least a believable failure... I don't need to totally embarrass that turd box.... It's bad enough you have to drive it in public on the daily....
> 
> 
> Again your input wasn't requested... Die


OK I'll bring the 3. I choose VIR as it is where I am most dominant. We shall schedule a time.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Or buy a used car every 10-15 years if you're going down that route. Go look up what Warren Buffet thinks on the matter.


A used car is going to have major repairs well before 10 years. You have to be willing to pay for them.

My point is to jump in and out of car ownership in the sweet spot of its life. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I never said they had problems. I said they were shit compared to the others. When I test drove it it was easily the worst one.


I tend agree.....we still bought one.

CX-5 was my pick of the litter. We had an RX8 a few years back before our boys arrived, great car. The Mazda still had decent driving dynamics, and felt like the engineers cared about how it felt to the driver.

The people that buy this sized crossover are typically not enthusiasts, but more "cars are appliances" type folks.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I think the question is how long do you keep cars?
> 
> If you're buying a new one every 3-6 years vs people that keep cars 15-20 years and let them fully depreciate to the last dollar.
> 
> My 1999 Ford Explorer currently has 250k miles on it for example. Still getting offers from people willing to buy it for $1-1.5k ?


Ive never owned new. Always a few years old for car #1. Then a 10+ year for #2.

When we get tired of #1 or it get 100k on it, it becomes #2 and we get another fairly new car as #1


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> OK I'll bring the 3. I choose VIR as it is where I am most dominant. We shall schedule a time.


I made him a similar offer. Hell I'll give him a 30 second head start across the field. Guessing he didn't like my "track" either.

Also, VIR is great. Used to help crew a buddies 2nd gen RX7 in SCCA. Always enjoyed our trips over there.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Iann said:


> Both company's used to be crap. They have come along way since.
> My 2014 Kia Sorento was running strong at 230000 before I hit a deer with it.
> Was still able to drive it home with part of the Deer still in the car.


The deer would rather be dead than seen riding in one.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> A used car is going to have major repairs well before 10 years. You have to be willing to pay for them.
> 
> My point is to jump in and out of car ownership in the sweet spot of its life. Rinse and repeat.


Depends on the car, there is a reason Honda and Toyota have such a huge following ?.

A typical Honda 10 years and 160ks miles have a lot of life left without a major repair.

Hell my uncle buys Hondas at 200k+ only and push them for another 50k+ then resell them for what he paid for them or more. He usually gets around 3-4 Honda's like this yearly.



BigRedDriver said:


> Ive never owned new. Always a few years old for car #1. Then a 10+ year for #2.
> 
> When we get tired of #1 or it get 100k on it, it becomes #2 and we get another fairly new car as #1


Still sounds like you're buying a car every 3-6 years, if not a little sooner.

The purpose of me saying this isn't to judge your spending habits but to qualify what you deem reliable compared to what I deem reliable.

Under your setup it doesn't seem likely you would have a car with 150k,200k,250k, or 300k sitting in the driveway.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Depends on the car, there is a reason Honda and Toyota have such a huge following ?.
> 
> A typical Honda 10 years and 160ks miles have a lot of life left without a major repair.
> 
> ...


Correct. My Uber car however was a 2005. Bought it with 90K, sold it with 130k. Got $900 more than when I bought it (but put $1200) into it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Sorry I'll have to disagree. Bought a 2009 Kia Sportage 7 years ago CPO And drove it over 140k miles and other than a new starter and 2 sets of tires I never had a problem one with it.. was by far one of the best cars I've ever purchased dollar for dollar... And I still got $3500 in trade In when I bought my BMW 6 months ago. Yeah I'm sure they absorbed some of that amount by up pricing the BMW but I still got it for a great price as well...
> 
> Anyway I for one have to disagree with your proposition. My Experience with KIA was top notch and well built...and a bargain For the price. I'd buy one over a Toyota that's marked up because of the name in a heartbeat. Ohhh and let Toyota stand behind it's drivetrain for 100k and then we'll talk.


Mine has a 100k warranty



BigRedDriver said:


> Correct. My Uber car however was a 2005. Bought it with 90K, sold it with 130k. Got $900 more than when I bought it (but put $1200) into it.


$300 for 40k miles, that's good business.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Mine has a 100k warranty


I've never owned a Korean car but I did take a long hard look at the Ionic, I had never owned a hybrid before either and that LIFETIME warranty(original owner only)on the battery is reassuring. I ended up getting a 2011 Prius last December with about 75k miles for around $10k. I've got 119k miles on it now and only do oil changes and tires. Gas around here has fluctuated between $3.50 and $4.50 so a hybrid pays for itself. I'm planning on doing the spark plugs as a routine maintenance soon, looks like Toyota turned that 30 minute job into 3 hours but its still a DIY fot under $50.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bbonez said:


> I've never owned a Korean car but I did take a long hard look at the Ionic, I had never owned a hybrid before either and that LIFETIME warranty(original owner only)on the battery is reassuring. I ended up getting a 2011 Prius last December with about 75k miles for around $10k. I've got 119k miles on it now and only do oil changes and tires. Gas around here has fluctuated between $3.50 and $4.50 so a hybrid pays for itself. I'm planning on doing the spark plugs as a routine maintenance soon, looks like Toyota turned that 30 minute job into 3 hours but its still a DIY fot under $50.


You should do a full egr system and intake manifold cleaning, battery fan cleaning, and install and oil catch can if you want keep your Prius well beyond 150k miles.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I made him a similar offer. Hell I'll give him a 30 second head start across the field. Guessing he didn't like my "track" either.
> 
> Also, VIR is great. Used to help crew a buddies 2nd gen RX7 in SCCA. Always enjoyed our trips over there.


I have held three class records there. I'm a solid consistent 2:40 ish on the grand course with more than 200 qualified laps. My particular GT3 has held the unofficial record there for 3 years up until last year. That Senna smoked everything this year. I look forward to taking his BMW. I will place it next to the Pool Table in my toy box.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> You drive a Sonata. Nothing, absolutely nothing more lame than that. Well maybe if you drove a Soul. ?


says the guy driving a prius? you have lost all credibility, good bye.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> says the guy driving a prius? you have lost all credibility, good bye.


I've noticed Prius drivers behaving very aggressively recently. Do they think they own the roads because they're saving the planet?


----------



## Smitty in CT (Jun 18, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> ..... will still hold a better resale value.


I have a 2015 Toyota Corolla with 205,000 miles on it, if you're using a vehicle for Uber, hopefully, you understand, there is NO RESALE value, it is a "zero sum game", if there is any value left when you're finished with it, you lose...


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Be careful of disagreeing with anything that RideshareUSA says everybody - he'll send you private messages about having sex with your mother.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

One mans Hyundai and Kia is another mans Ferrari and Mercedes
-_Ancient Chinese Proverb_


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Seamus said:


> One mans Hyundai and Kia is another mans Ferrari and Mercedes
> -_Ancient Chinese Proverb_


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Thread, meet my friend @Korean Ant

Mercy on your souls...


----------



## codyco1221 (Sep 22, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


Or you could not be a pu55y and get a hummer.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Jeeez, all you morons buying Hyundai's and Kia's thinking your getting value for your money, news flash, your not! Your just telling everyone how penny wise and pound foolish you are. And not to mention, how stupid you look in it!


You are stupid if you are doing this gig with anything less than a MB, BMW or Audi for Uber X & Pool! Think about it, you will get 5 stars from every rider even if you get lost or act like a moron (like OP) ?‍♂


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Gotta say I love the look of the 2020 Genesis G90.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I’ve been a loyal Honda guy for 30 years. However I strayed once, buying a brand new Kia back in 2002. I had to have the transmission replaced 2 months after buying it and the car lost 80% of its value after 3 years and 50,000 miles.

I have not strayed from Honda since.

But if I were to decide to buy another Kia or a Hyundai, I couldn’t care less what anyone would think about it. Image means very little to me. I don’t really care if someone at a red light thinks I am a cheap bastard based on what I drive. It has no bearing on my life whatsoever.

Family, friends, health, and work are the only things that matter to me. What someone things of me because of what I drive doesn't even measure as part of my life concerns.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

FuberNYC said:


> You are stupid if you are doing this gig with anything less than a MB, BMW or Audi for Uber X & Pool! Think about it, you will get 5 stars from every rider even if you get lost or act like a moron (like OP) ?‍♂


I have to say this is not an untrue statement... Not to mention your tips go up exponentially... My tips are much more common in my new 7 series than when I had an old 3 series...

People always comment on how they love being shuttled around in style...

Oddly the best feature of this car and the one that gets the most compliments? Dual zone rear air and heat controls on the back of the center console... People love to be in control of their own comfort... Man I can't count the compliments from this alone...and yes I know lower class cars have it as well... I've just found it to be super popular among passengers....


----------

